# What did your cervix do in early pregnancy?



## Heavenly (Nov 21, 2001)

We are ttc # 3 (wow that sounds weird!) and I am 5 dpo today. I have been under the impression that after O your cervix goes low and firm and your cervical mucous dries up. I haven't been paying much attention to that before because we werent ttc and I didn't know about all that when I was ttc my other kids. But I am pretty sure I remember my cervix being low and firm and I definately dried up, more like sticky. We like I said I am 5 dpo and my cervix is high, tilted back and squishy and I have quite a bit of creamy CM. Do you think that could be a possible preggo sign? My other sign I have is the same as with my daughter - peeing more frequently starting at 3 dpo. Everyone told me with her that it couldn't be a sign that early but it was and I have it again. Any input is appreciated!


----------



## aja-belly (Oct 7, 2004)

when i was first pregnant my cervix was sooo high i could not even find it. i had been monitoring cervical position and fluid for years, so that was definately just a pg thing. sorry i can't help with whether it was squishy or anything, but it was definately high (it has been too high to feel until just a few days ago - at 38 weeks pg).


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

I've heard of the cervix doing anything but break dancing in early pregnancy. It seems to be different for every woman. Probably the best bet is if it's radically different than it usually is for you at that point in your cycle then something might be up.

Wishing you


----------



## Boobiemama (Oct 2, 2002)

I heard it doest move to a pregnant state till well after you would know by testing... but who knows. Those pesky cervixes, or is it cervi? have a mind of their own!


----------



## nabigus (Sep 23, 2004)

I thought I was going crazy since my charting was so bizarre the month I got preggers. Exactly the same thing--high and squishing, lots of creamy fluid. I was convinced I was having some odd anovulatory pattern, since my temp shift was also ambiguous. I figured, hey, we'll just GIO every time I think it MIGHT be eggwhite, and it worked.


----------



## Boobiemama (Oct 2, 2002)

Checked mine today. i am pregnant, 14 dpo, and it is low, but squishy.definitely closed.


----------

